# 50 Hour Tuna Trip Oct 13-15 Six spots left



## 99kilo (Oct 30, 2014)

We are a group of guys who have chartered the "New" Dolphin Express out of Port A in October for a 50 hour trip. 
If you know DD, Captains are Tim & Timmy.

We currently have 6 spots open.
Leaves port 10AM 10/13 return 12Noon 10/15.

Boat is a 90', taking only 16 anglers.
Gear available on board if needed.

Trip is $1000.00 which is $900 for trip and )$100 for crew tip up front.
You bring 48qt with food, grill microwave on board.
Purchase drinks on board, per DD rules.
Usually lots of venison/hog on the trip.

Great bunch of guys to fish with.
Trip will not be soon forgotten.

We are sending the first deposit in this week.
Remaining payment due mid-Sept.
If you are interested let me know.

Kilo


----------



## jbo0089 (Mar 12, 2015)

How many spots/people are on this trip?
Have you done this trip with DD before and was it productive?


----------



## 99kilo (Oct 30, 2014)

jbo0089,

The trip is currently filled.
I am taking names for a standby list if you are interested.
Always the possibility of someone backing out for one reason or another.

This is last year's October trip on the Express from DD.

Kilo


----------



## 99kilo (Oct 30, 2014)

I currently have two signed up on the standby list.
If you would like to get on PM me.
We also have a thread on another site, if you wish to view, PM me and I will send a link.

Kilo


----------

